# Best estimate creator?



## Mike12 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hello everyone! 

I am looking for a good fair priced estimate creator anyone know of any?


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Mike12 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am looking for a good fair priced estimate creator anyone know of any?


ehardhat.com


----------



## Mike12 (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you i looked at ehardhat.com does that give real prices by zip codes? I am looking for a software that produces real prices and pluga them into an estimate i can print out


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Mike12 said:


> Thank you i looked at ehardhat.com does that give real prices by zip codes? I am looking for a software that produces real prices and pluga them into an estimate i can print out


ehardhat wont do that. you need a real estimating software. ehardhat is manual


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

www.costestimator.com You will have use your costing from jobs as some are crazy low and some are right on.


----------



## Mike12 (Feb 22, 2012)

Do you know any by chance?


----------



## HandicappedHome (Jul 31, 2012)

*Craftsman Book Company*

The craftsman book company produces some software called national estimator. This software is adjusted by region and was recommended to me by my license instructor. I can tell you that the costs come in about right and give you a good idea of the "going rates" of things. I have been cross checking the rates they give for small volume work against those given by large contracting firms for the same work and I can say that the two are quite close for 'commodity' type work - think windows, doors, etc. 

Of course it's best to always use these things with a good bit of judgement and an historical price record, if you have them. Hopefully someone with more experience with it will chime in.


----------

